# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Wanneer na bevalling ongesteld?

## Sanny

Hallo,

Ben eind oktober bevallen en nu nog steeds niet ongesteld. Ik ben trouwens niet zwanger volgens test. Is dit normaal?

----------


## Nora

Hallo Sanny,

Volgens mij is het normaal. Ik heb nu 2 kinderen. Bij de eerste duurde het ongeveer een half jaar voordat ik ongesteld werd. Het was ook een zware bevalling. Bij de tweede was ik na 3 maanden ongesteld en het was een snelle bevalling. Ik was lichamelijk verder snel hersteld vergeleken met de eerste keer. Een vriendin van mij was na 10 maanden ongesteld geworden.
Ik denk dat je geen zorgen hoeft te maken en even kunt genieten van uitblijven van ongesteldheid.

Groetjes Nora

----------


## wendyenbart

hallo, Ik ben mama geworden op 3/5/08 en heb ongeveer 6weken mijn maandstonden gehad. Het was een zware bevalling en ik geef geen borstvoeding. Ondertussen is mijn zoontje er al bijna 11 weken en ben ik nog steeds niet ongesteld! Is dit normaal....ik ben toch niet zwanger?

----------

